# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Утилита MagicPrefs: расширяем стандартный функционал Magic Mouse

## aintrust

Я уже упоминал об утилите MouseWizard, расширяющей стандартный функционал мышки Apple Magic Mouse. В связи с актуальностью данной темы появляются все новые и новые утилиты, в том числе и бесплатные. Об одной из таких утилит и пойдет речь.

Утилита MagicPrefs является бесплатным приложением, встраиваемым в панель меню Mac OS X:



Утилита позволяет конфигурировать реакцию на разнообразные действия (клики и прикосновения двумя, тремя и четырьмя пальцами) и "жесты", производимые с мышкой Magic Mouse, а также управлять скоростью перемещения курсора мышки и чувствительностью прикосновений к ее поверхности. Можно создавать, сохранять и загружать "пресеты" (профили) для различных применений мышки. Утилита также имеет встроенный монитор для отображения и тестирования различных действий, производимых с мышкой:



Скачать утилиту можно отсюда: MagicPrefs - Download.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

